# My Story...Just the begining.



## Soldiergirl (10 Jan 2008)

I've been on this site for a while now. I think it's time to tell my story.

My name is Cindy. I am a 30 year old mother of two. I just recently put in my application to join the CF. After many years of thinking about it I finally took the plunge. So as of November 27 of 2007 I've been an official applicant.

For ten years I've been the soldier's wife and a mom. At seventeen I became pregnant with my first son. Got married at nineteen and my husband join the army shortly after. My second son comes along by the time I turn 21. When my kids started school, I also went back to get my GED. After working many many minimum wage job and dealing with I think the most difficult part of being a military wife...Afghanistan!! But we survived it. And it made a stronger woman, wife, and mother. I for the first time in a long time finally know what I want to do.

I applied on line. The next day they call to set up an appointment for the CFAT. Went in to do it for the first time and failed. :-[ So I studied my math and booked an other appointment for a retest. That was done this Monday. I passed and qualify for all my trades!!!! Medical is also done and passed. All I'm waiting for now is the interview.

I'm sorry if this is longwinded and jumbled up. Thanks for your time and all the info you provide!!!

Here's to the future...
Cindy


----------



## Pte.Butt (10 Jan 2008)

Sounds like you're on the right track! Props to deciding on a hard working, but very rewarding career. What are you trade choices?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2008)

Good luck, Cindy.  Hope all goes well for you.  I, for one, believe it's a decision you'll be happy you made.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Springroll (10 Jan 2008)

Congrats Cindy!! 

I wish you the best of luck and I am sure you will love it! 

Congrats again!


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Jan 2008)

Best of luck to you, Cindy!


----------



## Soldiergirl (10 Jan 2008)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're on the right track! Props to deciding on a hard working, but very rewarding career. What are you trade choices?



My trade choices are

1. Supply Tech
2. RMS Clerk
3. Postal

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and support!!!


----------



## stefwills (10 Jan 2008)

Congrats Cindy, I handed in my application today. So cheers to your decision, and I wish you all the best in your future endeavours.

Cheers,


----------



## dwalter (11 Jan 2008)

Congratulations! It just goes to show that perseverance can pay off! I have recently applied as well on the officer street, and so I know how it feels to be going through everything. Best of luck to you!


----------



## geo (11 Jan 2008)

Good for you Cindy,

Time to start working on some basic PT so you can have a good start on your Basic..
Pushups, Situps and some running will make the transition easier for you once you get the call.

Good luck!


----------



## Soldiergirl (18 Jan 2008)

Thought I'd give an update..

Have my interview on Tuesday of next week. I'm excited about it but also kinda scared. This person is going to tell me if its a go or not right? Not going to worry about to much though. Just be myself and relax is what my husband says. So that's what I'll do.

Oh and I found out today that everything is good with my medical. It's a go as they say!!!

OK there it is...until next time!!!


----------



## omgLiam (18 Jan 2008)

Don't worry about the interview. As long as you're honest, you'll do fine.


----------



## Cat (19 Jan 2008)

I'm so happy for you!!!

I just had my interview yesterday and it's a breeze if you're honest. I'd also look into the specs of your first choice trade and have an idea of what kind of training to expect. 

Good luck next week

~Cat


----------



## Soldiergirl (23 Jan 2008)

UPDATE--

Well I had my interview yesterday. I thought it went very well but was cut short. They told me that I was short a grade 10 credit. I didn't know this, or I would have dealt with it sooner. Kinda bummed that it came only at my interview, but what to do? Live and Learn right!!

So I'm off to hunt down a high school credit!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jan 2008)

Which course is it in?  Maybe you can do it on your own through an adult high school program.  I did my Grade 11 advanced Biology that way.  Either way, it may take a few months to do it but let the recruiting centre know.  This way, they keep your file open and it shows you have the desire to improve yourself.

Here's some links that may be useful:

http://www.gnb.ca/0381/downloads/AHSDBrochure.pdf  PDF file for High School Diploma application

http://www.gnb.ca/0000/as/dl-e.asp Distance learning, N.B. Dept of Education


----------



## CFR FCS (24 Jan 2008)

Soldier Girl, 
Also check out the GED which is equivalent of a high school diploma. It will cost you a few $'s but is quicker and can be done by home study. Check out GEd prep course at NBCC in Fred twon http://www.nbcc.ca/night.asp?course=30&mid=1 
There is also a GED prep on line at the Oromocto Acccess centre (Old town hall) It's probably free. http://www.cnbb.nb.ca/english2/education/training.html#ged

Good Luck


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Jan 2008)

@Soldier Girl...Like you, I'm a bit more mature (36) and a mom, and I am considering the same trades (RMS Clk, Supp Tech). I was originally looking into Logistics, but have changed my mind after much deliberation. My question to you is...are you going reserve or reg force? I read somewhere on this site that it is a good idea to go reg force and then if you want/need to, you can transfer to the reserve later. (I'll see if I can find the exact quote and post it here.) Personally, I am interested in reg force. My boyfriend has concerns about me being posted away and thinks I should consider applying to the reserve first, then switching later to reg if I decide I still want that. I'm a bit torn.


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Jan 2008)

I found the quote...it comes from CFR FCS (hope you don't mind me reposting what you have written!):

Reg F you get your BMQ and DP1 right away and if you have to wait for courses you will likely get OJT in your home location.  If you are at a major base then your employment will be varied and you can move between units easily therefore you ability to remain in that area is much better..  

Reserves  You have to wait for a BMQ position as you have already noted You are also in competition with the other clerks for the elusive DP1 course. You will likely not get any class B until you are qualified, most of the P res job notices require DP1 minimum.   

You can always OT to the reserves once you get through your training and likely be accelerated to Cpl in the reserves.

I'm sure there are more knowledge people, including RMS, both reg and Res out their to share info. They should be able to confirm if the RMS training at CFSAL is the same for Reg and PRes.


----------



## Soldiergirl (28 Jan 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> @Soldier Girl...Like you, I'm a bit more mature (36) and a mom, and I am considering the same trades (RMS Clk, Supp Tech). I was originally looking into Logistics, but have changed my mind after much deliberation. My question to you is...are you going reserve or reg force? I read somewhere on this site that it is a good idea to go reg force and then if you want/need to, you can transfer to the reserve later. (I'll see if I can find the exact quote and post it here.) Personally, I am interested in reg force. My boyfriend has concerns about me being posted away and thinks I should consider applying to the reserve first, then switching later to reg if I decide I still want that. I'm a bit torn.



Thanks for posting that...I am going Reg force. I also did the back and forth between to two. But in the end I think I made the right decision. My husband is army. And the being separated is one of the things that I was afraid of. But in the end I thinks things will work itself out.


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Jan 2008)

My bf is in the air force (Log O) and after 20 years of postings (and probably one more to do after his current 'new' posting), he's getting tired of moving around. I certainly can't blame him. However, it's nice to know that if I go reg now, the option to switch over later is there. It's always nice to have options.  

Just got a message from my bf and he agrees with my decision to go reg force now (I sent him the same quote above along with another one via email to see what he thinks, since he's the experienced one). Perhaps we will do BMQ together, Soldier Girl. Feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Jan 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> @Soldier Girl...Like you, I'm a bit more mature (36) and a mom, and I am considering the same trades (RMS Clk, Supp Tech). I was originally looking into Logistics, but have changed my mind after much deliberation.



Just to clarify, when you said Logistics, did you mean Logistics Officer? Because both RMS Clerk and Supply Tech fall under the Logistics _Branch_


----------



## Soldiergirl (28 Jan 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> My bf is in the air force (Log O) and after 20 years of postings (and probably one more to do after his current 'new' posting), he's getting tired of moving around. I certainly can't blame him. However, it's nice to know that if I go reg now, the option to switch over later is there. It's always nice to have options.
> 
> Just got a message from my bf and he agrees with my decision to go reg force now (I sent him the same quote above along with another one via email to see what he thinks, since he's the experienced one). Perhaps we will do BMQ together, Soldier Girl. Feel free to PM me anytime.



Well that's great to hear. The CFRC told that if I was really worried about being posted away from my family, to take the same branch(?) as my husband. So he's army I go army. But I chose army or airforce... You can PM me too anytime....


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, when you said Logistics, did you mean Logistics Officer? Because both RMS Clerk and Supply Tech fall under the Logistics _Branch_



Yes, I was considering Log O, but I think RMS Clerk is more my speed.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2008)

Soldiergirl said:
			
		

> The CFRC told that if I was really worried about being posted away from my family, to take the same *branch*(?) as my husband. So *he's army I go army*. But I chose army or airforce... You can PM me too anytime....



Army and Air Force are *elements*, not *branches*.  The same branch would be the same (or similar) trade.  It can still limit your postings but RMS Clerk and Sup Tech are trades needed just about anywhere.


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Army and Air Force are *elements*, not *branches*.  The same branch would be the same (or similar) trade.  It can still limit your postings but RMS Clerk and Sup Tech are trades needed just about anywhere.



Some of us are still learning the lingo, so thanks for that clarification.    Army is an element, logistics is a branch. Got it.  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Soldiergirl (28 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Army and Air Force are *elements*, not *branches*.  The same branch would be the same (or similar) trade.  It can still limit your postings but RMS Clerk and Sup Tech are trades needed just about anywhere.



Thanks for clearing that up Moe!! I knew it was something like that.


----------



## Celticgirl (22 Feb 2008)

Just checking up on ya, Soldiergirl. How goes the GED?  

It's kind of funny reading my own posts above because I have changed my mind so many times since then, and ultimately my choices were/are: (1) AEC, (2) Log O, and (3) TDO. I wasn't sure how my boyfriend would react to the fact that I went reg force officer, but he is actually very supportive of my choice and proud of my aspirations. 

Anyway, I was just thinking about you today when I was heading back from the CFRC and I was wondering how your own journey is proceeding.


----------



## Soldiergirl (2 Feb 2010)

Wow I haven't been here for awhile, so I thought I'd update. So many things have happened since the last time I posted on the site. Where to begin???

OK going back a couple of years...Last time I was here I was getting ready to do my GED, I did and FAILED MATH!!! Argg I passed everything but math. So I signed up to do it again but it would take a couple of months. In that time I looked at every math website and revised my GED book the whole time. And this is where things change...

Hubby got word that we were going to be posted to Borden, Ont. So we did everything that goes with a posting and waited. Shortly after returning from our HHT hubby found out that the posting was to someone else. But the good thing was that his remuster came through. He took it and we were posted to Cold Lake, AB. We have been here since July of 2008.

So back to now...I've worked a couple more crappy jobs. Rescheduled my GED and studying. Test is on the 20Th.. and I WILL pass it this time!!! Already reapplied for the CF, with everything on hold till April I'll be OK.

So that's my story. Besides my husband and kids no else in the family knows about my decision. Everyone was somewhat upset the first time I applied. An that's one of the reasons it was easier for me to put it my dreams aside. I didn't want to disappoint anyone. But, I've come to realise that making everyone around me are happy was not gonna make ME happy. I'm done with all that it's my time now. I'm older and my boys are older and don't need me as much. As long as my husband and kids are OK with is I'm good to go!!!!

That's it, I'm done. Wish me luck!!!










So


----------



## mariomike (2 Feb 2010)

Good luck, Soldiergirl! Thanks for sharing your story, and please keep us posted.


----------

